# have a ? on corrado offset for this wheel



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

I would like to run these in 17x8's all the way around.
they come in +35 or +45 offset. which one would sit better
also, would i be able to tuck this in enough to get the car to sit somewhat low, to make it look good. not slammed, but just enough to make it an even gap all the way around.
will take advice on tire sizes too. thanks








I know some will not like this wheel, but this is just one option i have. looking to check size more then the wheel itself.
this is the tire fitment im looking for








these are only 7.5 wide, so i think mine would be out a little further. looking for about the same ride height. not really into stretching tires. id rather have some serious meat on the ground. love wide tires.



_Modified by ImagePerformance at 11:03 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: have a ? on corrado offset for this wheel (ImagePerformance)*

do the et +35mm
17x8 et35 matters the coilovers but you could rub a bit on the inside. 
could always run a small spacer if this happens. 
id run a 205/40/17


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: have a ? on corrado offset for this wheel (ImagePerformance)*

life.love.regret
17x8 all around et36 with 15mm spacers so a final et of 21.
205/40


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

*Re: have a ? on corrado offset for this wheel (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_life.love.regret
17x8 all around et36 with 15mm spacers so a final et of 21.
205/40 

if my final et was less would i be able to run a wider tire. maybe 215/35's or 225 35's
just trying to put as much rubber as i can down on the front. maybe 16s would help that?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: have a ? on corrado offset for this wheel (ImagePerformance)*

the lower the et the more it will stick out past the fenders.
a wider tire could cause rubbing issues on your suspension (higher et)/fender (lower et)


----------

